# صابون سائل لليدين hand wash



## samiiih (1 نوفمبر 2016)

قمت بعمل تركيبة صابون سائل لليدين وكانت كالتالي 
14 % تكسابون 
10 % كمبرلان 
حمض استريك (ملح ليمون ) متعادل مع تراي ايثانول امين بنسبة لم تتجاوز 2% 
2% جلسرين 
لون ورائحة 
التركيبة كانت ذات قوام خفيف فوضعت ملح طعام ( كلوريد الصوديوم ) بنسبة لم تتجاوز 6% لكن لم احصل على قوام صابون اليدين السائل 
فكرت بوضع الكاربابول او التايلوز ؟؟؟ كمواد مثخنة 
انما الملحوظ في هذه التركيبة اني استعملتها كشاور للبانيو وكانت رائعة كمية رغوة ممتازة حبيت اشارك معكم التجربة وتقولولي رايكم وهنا في هذا المنتدي خبراء رائعين ادام الله فضلهم وعلمهم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## samiiih (2 نوفمبر 2016)

في انتظار ردودكم على التركيبة وتعليقاتكم حتى نساهم في تنمية المنتدى بالمناقشات الجادة المبنية على العلم او التجربة ... فانا قمت بالتجربة وفقا لمعلوماتي الضئيلة وكنت اتمنى ان يعلق عليها اصحاب العلم في هذا المنتدى فاتعلم منهم ويتعلم معنا المتابعون ...تحياتي


----------



## meddgt (11 أبريل 2017)

تركيبة جيدة يا اخي و لكن لو اضفت البنتائين تكون افضل


----------



## meddgt (11 أبريل 2017)

تركيبة جيدة يا اخي و لكن لو اضفت البنتائين تكون افضل


----------

